# What Colour for Cayman GT4?



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm one of the lucky few to be getting a new Porsche Cayman GT4 in the summer. It will be replacing a white Cayman S so I fancy a change of colour. I think solid colours suit Porsche GT cars better than metalics so that leaves black, red or yellow to choose from. You can get the interior stitching and seatbelts in red or yellow so I think I'll go with either of those. Steel/allow hybrid brakes come with red callipers and carbon ceramics come with yellow callipers but it's a £5K option. I don't really want carbon ceramics but (for all sorts of reasons) but I don't want a yellow car with red callipers either.

First World problem right?

So I think it has to be Guards Red. Thoughts?

Pics of the colours here.

http://www.caranddriver.com/photo-gallery/2016-porsche-cayman-gt4-first-drive-review#1


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Blue ...



WHIZZER said:


>


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd definitely say Red for your new car. That will just stand out perfectly and look sick when detailed. :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Blue ...


+1 Got to be this fresh Blue Porsche do (Its also the fastest colour - That's true because I made it up myself )

Ben


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Guards red for me as well, beautiful colour on a Porsche.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Got to be that blue !


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Deffo the blue imo.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Moving on all ready lol. I'd say the blue. Looks stunning in that blue.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

GT3 RS always looked splendid in white , and a nice contrast to the dark wheels and CF parts


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blueeeee


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like that blue. 

Blue is the new white, that was previously the old black........


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue for me


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I love the blue but it might be a colour you think is cool for a month and then you're like. Yeah I wish I had got the red one. However, I would take the blue one too ha ! and my car is red. So my logic is all sorts of funked up. :S


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Moving on all ready lol. I'd say the blue. Looks stunning in that blue.


I still love my S. My partner couldn't care less about cars until we got the Porsche, he never looked twice at the Scirocco, now he's a full on petrol head. Months ago I carefully dropped a few Easter eggs into conversation that maybe a hardcore GT4 Cayman was coming and he said to put a letter of interest in, just in case it turned out to be good. I didn't need to be told twice so I did that not knowing what the spec would be or how limited the numbers would be. I'm getting the 2nd of four 2015 cars that my dealer has been allocated. They took 20 deposits and have had to refund most of them.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue for me


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Red for me.......and I'd ask them to do the rear spoiler and wing mirror caps the same colour as the wheels for a bit of a subtle contrast if it's possible...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Blue for me too looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet also the roof black too


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like there's a lot of love for blue. I've asked my dealer to see if he can find me a car in Sapphire Blue somewhere in th eLondon area that I can go and see. It looks absolutely rubbish on the configurator and every photo of a blue car on the internet seems to look different.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gotta red for a Porsche


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Blue all the way, never liked red on cars, dunno why I just don't like it.

That blue one in the picture looks lovely, my last car was a nice blue, I never really set out to buy a blue car but I quickly fell in love with the colour.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Black has to be black!!!!!!!! For mean looking with the black wheels.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

PaulN said:


> Black has to be black!!!!!!!! For mean looking with the black wheels.


Stealth mode activated.


----------



## GTMartin (Dec 16, 2014)

No not the red, so 80's bankers 911 Turbo. It has to be blue


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Blue, all day every day!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

should have popped a poll up to vote on


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yellow , am I the only one ?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id have yellow too actually.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Here come the yellow brigade 

Yellow for me as well


----------



## matty.blackburn (Oct 3, 2014)

White personally.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Blue, find guards red boring, silver seems to be silly common on porsches, yellow looks odd, white...hmmm.. not sure it fits.

Just a shame it doesn't come in the orange the 911 gt3 rs did.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Blue but I would go Dark Blue as on this GT3 :argie:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

As long as it is NOT white it doesn't matter but blue would be my first choice


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Blue looks gorgeous


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Blue!

Sutty.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm still sticking with my choice of yellow.

Porsche Cayman GT4 | INSIDE evo: 




Chris Harris on Cars - Porsche Cayman GT4 full test:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would choose yellow, but perhaps not 'that' yellow. 

Perhaps the photo doesn't do it justice but looks a bit mustardy to me.

Edit - looks like a bad photo - I would have that yellow. Reminds of the vivid yellow I previously had on my car.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Yellow is out because its effectively an extra £5K because I couldn't stand to have a yellow car with red brake callipers (that come with carbon ceramic disks) and I wouldn't want to be a try hard and paint the red callipers yellow.

It’s down to red or blue. Hopefully I'm seeing a Sapphire Blue 911 tomorrow to help me decide.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Blue then. 

But, you're the lucky one who has to make that choice.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well if you want it all colour coded then it has to be red.

Red body
Red callipers
Red seatbelts

Porsche Cayman GT4 review | evo REVIEWS:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yellow would of been my first choice as well, but from the two choices I would go with red.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Got to be blue!!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another for blue.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Another blue vote here:wave:..as close to Riviera Blue as you'll get on a current range Porsche, which for me was always the best colour


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lucky you I seen a GT3 yesterday in Guards red whick looked stunning but i must say that blue on page one is fantastic


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

So its 22 votes for blue, and 6 votes each for red and yellow.

I went to Porsche Guilford on the weekend because they had "All the colours in all the sizes" (Anyone remember those Beattie Richard Wilson BT Ads?). I went wanting to really like the blue but here's the thing. It looks nothing like the photo on page one of the thread. I think it photographs well, especially when it's been professionally lit but on a dull day like today it doesn't have anywhere near the impact it does in bright sunlight or a camera flash.

Here's a pic of it on a 911 Turbo and the pic from page 1, it looks totally different. I should learn how to insert pictures rather than link to them but I probably should start doing some work now.


__
https://flic.kr/p/16624306647


__
https://flic.kr/p/16805761036

Guards Red it is.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd g for the blue with the PCCB's and the yellow stitching.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Almost a year since I updated this thread.

I chose Guards Red in the end but then Porsche made Paint To Sample available (for a very short window) and I've gone with Voodoo Blue. Car arrives mid March, a full 16 months after I sent a letter of interest and 14 months since I paid a deposit. Long delays for carbon bucket seats and then even longer delays for the custom paint. I'm getting a new car detail and then XPEL PPF applied before I take delivery so should be looking its absolute best by the time I get it. I've recently found a garage close to home to keep it in so it won't be parked on the mean streets of Vauxhall overnight. 

It will look like this one. More pics to follow once I take delivery.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Those are crazy waiting times, i certainly couldn't wait that long, look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice. Big wait but lucky you're getting one. 

I've read a few stories of people getting shunted off the waiting list.

I also seen the story of the guy's car that was written off by his "friend" after just a couple of hundred miles.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lots of Blues mentioned here and rightly so, it's a shame it's not the color on offer so it's Red for me, I can't wait to see the pictures. :car:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Blimey...I got impatient waiting for mine and it was only 3 months! Patience of a saint!

Certainly worth waiting for though. Congrats!! Looking forward to the pics! 

Looks stunning in that blue! Mine is the first car I have owned in blue and don't regret it one bit. Makes a great change from the usual black and greys I had previously.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

has to be blue


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

DrEskimo said:


> Blimey...I got impatient waiting for mine and it was only 3 months! Patience of a saint!
> 
> Certainly worth waiting for though. Congrats!! Looking forward to the pics!
> 
> Looks stunning in that blue! Mine is the first car I have owned in blue and don't regret it one bit. Makes a great change from the usual black and greys I had previously.


I have a Cayman S at the moment so the waiting isn't as painful as it might have been.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yep - the blue one bill just put up - very nice


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Another vote for 'voodoo' blue! 

The price of these at the moment is ridiculous! £100,000 + :doublesho


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Slabs said:


> Another vote for blue!
> 
> The price of these at the moment is ridiculous! £100,000 + :doublesho


Part of waiting so long has meant I've had a lot of "spec creep". I'd advertise mine for £110K if I was going to flip it but its a keeper.

Just to clarify. It is Voodoo Blue, I don't need any more votes.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Voodoo blue simples


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I love it in a few colours, but my favourite is Sapphire Blue. Guards red looks ace, but one I really like, and probably the colour I would choose is GT Silver. Reason being, it contrasts really nicely with the wheels and the dark interior. Slips under the radar too which for a car like that, really appeals to me.

Lets face it, whichever colour you choose you've got the best drivers car on the planet at the moment. Congratulations, enjoy it!


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, I really can't wait for it to arrive now.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Crikey, Nice pics, thanks for sharing.

My baby comes out of the factory tomorrow looking just like that one.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

paralla said:


> Crikey, Nice pics, thanks for sharing.
> 
> My baby comes out of the factory tomorrow looking just like that one.


that one is from Porsche Bournemouth :thumb: ( I know the dealer there)


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucky the PTS option wasn't available for long, common as muck these Voodoo GT4's!


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

It's finally arrived.


__
https://flic.kr/p/25907549882

[


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Gorgeous! :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks lovely congrats


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wow stunning motor enjoy


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Had a go in one a week ago - pure awesomeness!! 

Only thing that freaked me out was how low it actually was! I was doing weird S shapes to avoid hitting the front splitter on bumps:buffer! Drove me nuts!


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

The splitter is very low, on the long private drive at my work this morning the woman in the Mini behind me was probably thinking I was a total knob approaching and crossing the speed bumps at extreme angles. 

Hopefully replacement black plastic lips are not too expensive, I can't see it lasting too long.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

:argie: :argie: WOW :argie: :argie:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice , I'm jealous lol 👍


----------

